# Street Trading Licence



## Coffeesophie (Mar 4, 2021)

Sorry if this has already been covered, but I'm looking to start up a mobile coffee van, selling mainly in car parks of offices etc. Do I need a street trading licence to sell on these business car parks?

I've looked online and can't seem to find a straight answer. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Three Hills Coffee Co (Feb 22, 2021)

You will almost certainly need something from the council if you're on public land. Might get away with it if on private property, for instance a company car park. Depending on the council you may be able to get started and then apply retrospectively.

What I can say for sure is that we supply several mobile units and for the last few months they have been ridiculously busy so if you're in a position to get going quick before the majority of the shops re-open then go for it because you'll get a good start to your cashflow.

Good luck!


----------



## Coffeesophie (Mar 4, 2021)

Thanks for your help! I've emailed Birmingham council


----------



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

Don't forget that wherever you end up selling from (public or private land) you will need a food hygiene inspection. Also available from your local council


----------

